

Hiding behind your laptop in a coffee shop could get you new clients - Shamgoth

With stickers! … Stop giving me that look, I&#x27;m not kidding.<p>In today’s co-working environment everyone could benefit from some real life inbound marketing. Everyone’s sitting a couple of feet away from each other and nobody has any idea of what the other person’s working on or struggling with.<p>You can’t tell me you&#x27;ve never wondered if your skills could actually be of use to these exact same people?<p>How about you start broadcasting to everyone around you what you’re working on or where your talents lie.<p>Well, we&#x27;ve designed some sweet looking laptop decals that will be doing just that!<p>You can check them out here on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coffeeshopfreelancers.com.<p>If you like you can fill in your email so you get notified as soon as we launch (and buy our stuff with a hefty discount!).<p>I’d also love to hear some feedback on the concept, the designs or anything else you’d like to share!
======
gus_massa
I think that if you submit the site with the original title "Laptop skins and
stickers for freelancers | Coffee Shop Decals" it will get a few upvotes. The
title of this submission is too confusing / misleading / linkbaiting.

Also, submit the site directly, the information is in the site (with photos
and graphics!) and the posts without URLs get penalized.

